# Another light bulb joke...



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

How many ADD teenage boys does it take to change a light bulb?

<pause>

Hey! Wanna ride bikes?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Ugh.


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

WTF???:nono:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:icon_lame


----------

